# High Thyroid Antibodies



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

High Thyroid Antibodies
and Thyroid Cancer

This is very important stuff so I hope you will all read it. I have been tooting this horn for a long time about the Thyroglobulin Ab, especially in conjunction w/ high titers of TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies.)

TPO alone is not usually associated w/ cancer but this is not carved in stone either.

Read.

http://www.drlowe.com/emailnewsletter/11.20.10/11.20.10.htm


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Andros.
Very interesting stuff!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Good to confirm that "thyroid cancer is still low at 11% or better yet there is 89% chance of not developing cancer."

I see this as a positive and not a negative considering in January 1998 to December 2000 approximately 10 to 20 percent of thyroid nodules that were biopsied were cancer and approximately 2 percent of thyroid cancers were anaplastic. They are by far the most aggressive type of thyroid cancer. http://www.thyroid.org/patients/notes/march02/02_03_14.html

You might find my post on "The Rising Incidence of Thyroid Cancer"
interesting as well.


----------

